# Hanging Pictures



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Yow.

Adjust the hanging wires so that they are the same on both pictures.

:thumbsup:


----------



## girl888 (Aug 14, 2011)

I had hoped to do that but it's covered underneath the materials used for framing and I'm worried I'll ruin it if I pull it up. :huh:


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Hook the end of a tape measure on the wire, pull it tight as if it were hanging from the end of the tape and measure up to the top of each picture. Write that measurement on the back of each one. Mark on the wall lightly with a pencil where you want the top of the pictures to hang and then measure down to the amount written on the back of each picture for the placement of each hook.

For most pictures I like to use two hangers. I find that they slip around much less (like when dusting) A really small one I do understand only using one. I do not like to see a picture hanging sideways, lol.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you take photos and post them for us to see?

DM


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I use this method. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z6Iz4N1HIo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## DecorMadeSimple (Aug 14, 2011)

Hang one frame where you want it to be. Place 2nd frame next to it and draw a line on the top of the frame. On the back of the frame, pull wire tight as if it were hanging, measure from top of frame to wire. Mark the measurement on the wall and place your hook.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You could avoid the dilema altogether and hang the frames offset that way there would be no straight line reference.

Mark


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

*reply... nice idea!*



Jackofall1 said:


> You could avoid the dilema altogether and hang the frames offset that way there would be no straight line reference.
> 
> Mark


I like this suggestion! I when I have two frames that I want to hang next to each other I always stagger them... that way you don't have to worry about it being exact and it looks nice!


----------



## girl888 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the suggestions! I'll get working on it now :thumbup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My clients were art galleries. A show would come and go and all kinds of holes would be left. Get over it. I swear I know where all 4,000,000,000 are in one place but you will never see them if you walked in. 

http://www.cinemagallery.cc/history_gallery.html

Plunk the photos you have nearest each other. If the photos do not match. Stretch the wire. Or move the anchor. 

Really, look at the image I provided and imagine how many holes in walls have come and gone.

Use tape or something and a real painter may kill you.

Meanwhile? Put a hole in it. Wrong place? Move it. If the picture covers your mistakes you are in great shape unless someone moves the art piece. 30 years later in your home. Within 30-60 days in an art gallery.

Then you patch it, prime it and paint.


----------

